# 5610 Tire Pressure



## Ekirish69 (Sep 12, 2011)

I have a 5610 with 16.9 x 30 and 7.5 x 16 tires. I have no ballast in the tires and no front weight. What tire pressure should I be running (front and back)?

Ed


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome Ed.
Your operator manuel should say.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Rear tires 12 - 15 psi
Front tires ~25 psi


----------



## 7610 (Dec 30, 2011)

Sixbales is rite, maybe a bit more in the front depending on how it steers & handles.


----------

